
How to Stop Procrastinating Right Now - arikr
https://alexvermeer.com/stop-procrastinating-right-now/
======
ddtaylor
Multiple stories on HN right now about how to cure/stop procrastination while
I am trying to take a break from coding a product I make that automates the
process. I feel the universe is trying to tell me something... Ah, yes, reload
the new threads section, got it!

